# Reciprocal links pages



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2009)

An idea that crossed my mind:  A great many of us have websites, and as we know, "The Google Factor" is all important.  One BIG factor in your Google (and other search engines) ranking is the number of other 'sites which link back to yours.  

So...

What I am wondering is if there is any interesting in setting up reciprocal links.  That is:  If you don't already have a links page on your 'site, create one, and you have my URL listed there.  I, in turn, list your URL on my 'site.  The more people, the more links, the more benefit.

Discuss...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I've heard...Google can tell when you are just link swapping and although it may temporarily raise your ranking, it can hurt your ranking in the end.


----------



## timbearden (Feb 9, 2009)

Link swapping won't hurt you.  Any link is a good link.  However some are far better than others.  

What you need to look at though is that if your page is higher than another person's page then it is not worth the exchange at least for you.  It would help the other person though.  The more links you have outgoing will hurt you though.  You should look into submitting comments on blogs.  Also make sure you get do-follow links, and not no-follow links.  

Posting even in this forum with your signature will help.  It doesn't help much with google, but it does help with yahoo.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as outgoing links hurting you, they may or they may not.  While an outgoing link may reduce the amount of page rank you have to spread around to the rest of your internal pages, it may also increase your relevance.  Relevance can often be more important than page rank.  That's why you can see a number of page rank 0's showing up in search engine results above page rank 5's.

While someone linking in to your site will probably not hurt you because you have no control over that, Google will penalize you if you link out to sites like link farms or other "bad" sites.  So be very careful who you link to on pages in your site.


----------



## modlife (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm game - I have started a very SEO aggressive blog, Atlanta Photographers (atlphotographers.com) and am looking to add links to the page. No PR yet, but in 2 weeks I've gone to #2 with keywords such as "ATL Photographers". I'll trade links with any CLEAN site that has a Page Rank. I recently signed deals with a couple of equipment manufacturers so I expect that to help significantly. 

I'm also looking for writers...


----------

